# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle تحديثات :  irkey 4.4.1 Grand Update!! HTC ONE VX - HTC Droid DNA - HTC One XL Imei Repair & More

## mohamed73

"IR-Key Suit" version 4.4.1 Released  *Added:*     *HTC* *TOTEMC2 (HTC ONE VX**)* * Change IMEI, Change CID, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Relock, Reset Tamper Flag*   *HTC* *DLX (HTC Droid DNA**)* *  Unlock Bootloader, S-OFF, S-ON, Relock, Reset Tamper Flag*   *HTC* *EVITA (HTC One XL**)* *  Change IMEI, Change CID, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Relock, Reset Tamper Flag*  *Bug Fix:*    *Software problem repair parts*  *Repair Hboot files HTC phones*   * !! NEXT UPCOMING UPDATE !!*   *ASUS, DELL will be Fully Supported*   *Change IMEI, Change CID, SuperCID, S-OFF For New and Old Htc Phone*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Buy Online*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## kademe

fuck قصيرة جداً. الرجاء إجعل رسالتك ع

----------

